# Beer Can Chicken help



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

We're headed to the lease this weekend and I'm gonna cook some beer can chicken for lunch. How do you prep yours and how long and at what temp do you cook yours at? Seems a lot of guys do theirs on a gas grill, I'll be cooking on a pit though.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

season the chicken with your favorite rub.

drink half the beer, shove the can up the chicken's ***. place it on the pit using the can and the legs to stand the chicken

cook until an instant read thermometer inserted in the thigh reads about 160º


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> season the chicken with your favorite rub.
> 
> drink half the beer, shove the can up the chicken's ***. place it on the pit using the can and the legs to stand the chicken
> 
> cook until an instant read thermometer inserted in the thigh reads about 160º


That about covers it!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Cook it for over an hour minimum.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> season the chicken with your favorite rub.
> 
> drink half the beer, shove the can up the chicken's ***. place it on the pit using the can and the legs to stand the chicken
> 
> cook until an instant read thermometer inserted in the thigh reads about 160º


Yup lol.

TH


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

don't waste your time or beer. Better off using a brine!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> season the chicken with your favorite rub.
> 
> drink half the beer, shove the can up the chicken's ***. place it on the pit using the can and the legs to stand the chicken
> 
> cook until an instant read thermometer inserted in the thigh reads about 160º


Yep.

As far as cooking time/temp, I try to cook between 225 and 250 for about three hours. I like the lower temp/longer time, seems to really make the chicken tender and the beer keeps it moist. You can use fruit juice if beer doesn't suit you.


----------



## Bohemio (Sep 13, 2006)

Use beer?.. But what if I like to drink every last drop of my beer?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I cooked one on the Saffire Monday. 375 for about 1:15, it was perfect. Tender, juicy, and flavorful. Used Big Peach (Big Red but peach flavored) instead of beer, and put a home made rub on the outside. It was quick, simple and good. I use a can holder made for this purpose, and set the bird on the holder, then put the whole thing in a tinfoil pan. Set the pan on the grill and let the Saffire do its' thing. I think the pan helps keep the heat a little more indirect and also catches all the drippings. Sorry, forgot to take a photo.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Nobody puts onions and garlic in the beer?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I put onion powder and garlic powder in my rub......I also throw onions on my coals about every 15 minutes


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Add whatever you like. If you like more onions, add more. I usually put the seasoning in the rub, but occasionally put some seasoning in the beverage of choice that is put into the chicken. I sometimes season the inside of the bird before I stuff the can inside.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

sofa king said:


> Nobody puts onions and garlic in the beer?


I do. Also, separate the chicken skin with your finger from the breast, carefos not to tear the skin though, and rub some seasoning and place slices of garlic on the meat under the skin.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> Add whatever you like. If you like more onions, add more. I usually put the seasoning in the rub, but occasionally put some seasoning in the beverage of choice that is put into the chicken. I sometimes season the inside of the bird before I stuff the can inside.


X2---also rub inside and outside real good with butter before rubbing season on. i've tried injecting the birds, but i think rubbing with butter and seasoning works better. the age of the bird has a lot to do with it also. did some pheasant last year and they were pretty good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wash and dry them night before and put on your rub
wrap in saran wrap

yes on half a beer and don't use anything you won't drink

onion and garlic in the beer is fine or some apple juice as well, the object is to give some steam heat

once the bird sets up well, ,baste it or it may dry out, if it is oversmokeing make a foil cover until it is done

if it cooks before the other food, pull it off , remove the can and wrap in foil and throw a towel over it on the counter, it will be plenty warm for later


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I like to add some Tabasco Chipotle to the beer too


----------



## texanwader (Jan 8, 2012)

*bud light lime*

bud light lime works well


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

rub bird down with mayo then season it and shove a miller up its [email protected] and cook for 2 hrs


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw on tv that the beer can method doesn't work. They have to be true right?


----------



## rnsnrek (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's my version of beer can chicken. I open a cold beer, drink about ¼ of it. Open a can of Dr. Pepper and pour out about ¼ of it. Place the Dr. Pepper can on a tinfoil pan. Drink another ¼ of the cold beer. Rinse the chicken and pat dry, apply a good amount of Johnny's seasoning salt inside and out. Place chicken on Dr. Pepper can. Drink another ¼ can of the cold beer. Chicken goes on my Traeger that has been preheated to 325 degrees, finish off my cold beer. Cook for about 1.5 hrs while enjoying more cold ones. The time varies based on the amount of beer consumed and chicken size but the skin is always chrisp and the meat moist.


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

Take it for what it is worth....

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/beercanchicken.htm


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

if cooking over charcoal, i like to put the coals on both sides and leave an empty spot in the middle for indirect grilling. let's me sit on my rear longer and not have to worry fireups and burnt feet/rear.


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

Used to use aromatics in the beer-onions, celery, bell pepper but have found that good seasonings rubbed all over before you start does similar job. Also, when you get to about 150-155 degrees, crank up the heat to high and crunch up the skin. Then take it off like others said. When I turn up the heat, I put a honey based baste on it. So the skin gets brown, crunchy, and sweet. Great way for cooking a chicken....here's to whoever did it first.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Season like you want, half a beer with some Tony's in it, cook for 2 hours at 300, 
check for temp about 160 and take it off. Let it sit for 30 minutes and enjoy! So easy
and so good!


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

The liquid never reaches the temperature to make any kind of steam. The can of beer justs acts as an upright position for the chicken. Dont waste your time or beer. Brine it and season well.


----------



## Wermanium (Jul 13, 2011)

ngrant said:


> The liquid never reaches the temperature to make any kind of steam. The can of beer justs acts as an upright position for the chicken. Dont waste your time or beer. Brine it and season well.


I've noticed that the beer is barely warm after hours of cooking.:brew2:


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

ngrant said:


> The liquid never reaches the temperature to make any kind of steam. The can of beer justs acts as an upright position for the chicken. Dont waste your time or beer. Brine it and season well.


I've always wondered about this.

I did a beer can chicken once, i have no idea how it tasted but my yellow lab seemed to like it, as i didnt put the lid back on my old smokey when i went in to get a dish to put it on.


----------

